# Shopping for 55" Plasma



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking for a 55" or 60" Plasma and I don't need or desire 3D. I'm looking for best bang for the buck. I'm a happy owner of an older Sharp Aquos 42" LCD that will be moving to another room so it should be an easy upgrade to a Plasma. 
Used to be that Panasonic was king of Plasmas. 
Anyone care to share a list of which ones would be in say the top 3?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Panasonic for best value overall, IMO.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I like Panasonic's new TC-P55ST50 for around $1600. If that's too high take a look at Panasonic's TC-P55UT50 for just under $1,400. 

All of them are 3D capable, but that's the way all TV manufacturers' are going. 

-Robert


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

So I went out to look at the Panny's, with the hope of a deal on a P55TST-30, and got distracted by the LG 60PA6500. Much to my surprise these newer tv's don't have an analog audio out! 
I'm not about to replace my stereo system just to get tv sound so now I guess I have to factor in an external DtoA converter. Has anyone done that and where there any drawbacks? (like clicks, pops, lost synch, etc)


----------

